# Oblivion Tales



## Rilvor (May 3, 2008)

Let's hear 'em, what are your crazy/awesome/epic/ect. Oblivion stories?

I got into a fight with a bear on top of one of the mountains. I killed it with a power attack, which sent it flying all the way down the mountain 

Was walking to Skingrad once, when a Troll leaps out from the side of the road. So I just ignore it and run, since they can't attack me and keep up with me at the same time. Within moments there are suddenly three trolls. Then FIVE. As I was level 12 at the time, I'm going "SHIT SHIT SHIT" and running for my life. There'd usually be three behind me and one on each side, the ones on the sides jumping sideways at me in an attempt to attack. Then I run into an imperial guard who just finished off some Goblins. "SALVATION!" I thought, and ran up to him. The trolls immediately fell upon him, and within moments the guard was dead, and in a few more the trolls behind me again. Thankfully I made it to Skingrad. A few hours later as I was leaving, I went out the city gates. Guess what was waiting for me outside?


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 3, 2008)

I love using the lightening spells to super charge enemies and send them flying. I also like taking the cowel on and off just to annoy the guards, it's hilarious watching them run across the city to catch up and say: "Is there a problem?"

And who doesn't love leaving a pile of dead bodies in the middle of a town? It's even more hilarious when a guard walks up and says: "They were just killed, body's still warm" when the corpse is several days old.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2008)

I once spent a while getting every single book/apple/plate/alembic/etc from the second floor of one of the mages guilds (the one with the finger of the mountain quest I think) and throwing it into the corner, then blasting the resulting pile-o-stuff with a fireball. 

Also had fun buffing my health up, and killing things without attacking, just relying on damage reflect and healing.


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

On my cousin's XBOX 360 back before I got the game for PC, I stopped on the road to ask an Oblivion Guard for directions, and he suddenly started windmilling from the pelvis, down through his horse's body, until he head was between his feet, and then back up the other side in a perfect circle for the entire time that I was talking to him. It was incredible.

I beat the game ages ago, so I don't remember much else that I've done.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 3, 2008)

Once I accidently attacked a guard in the Imperial city, and since I didn't have enough gold to pay off the bounty and didn't want to go to jail, I ran out the gates and all the way to Bruma with about 20 guards running after me. Oh, and In the mansion house in Skingrad (the one you get after you do the Dark Brotherhood quest) There are two guards in there, that will attempt to kill me on sight when I enter the house.


----------



## Rayne (May 3, 2008)

Does randomly smacking a guard with a claymore only to have the game crash as soon as she turned around count? That both pissed me off and made me laugh my ass off at the same time.

My game loves crashing as of late. >_<


----------



## Seratuhl (May 3, 2008)

I bought a lot of apples from the dark brotherhood once...and I decided to donate them to the beggars of Tamriel. They all died afterwards XD

( lol, placing poison apples in beggar inventory x3 )


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 3, 2008)

Seratuhl said:


> I bought a lot of apples from the dark brotherhood once...and I decided to donate them to the beggars of Tamriel. They all died afterwards XD
> 
> ( lol, placing poison apples in beggar inventory x3 )



......................................................


BRILLIANT!


----------



## Dyluck (May 3, 2008)

Please sir, do you have any money?

I'm poor

and sick

AND _HUNGRAY_!


----------



## Moku (May 5, 2008)

After exiting the sewers, a mudcrab attacked me and killed me


----------



## Rilvor (May 5, 2008)

I wish I could mod it so that after a beggar asks "Please sir can you spare a coin" there's a moment pause where it morphs into a guard which then yells " THEN PAY WITH YOUR BLOOD!" and starts attacking.


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

Moku said:


> After exiting the sewers, a mudcrab attacked me and killed me



You should turn your difficulty setting down.

ALL THE WAY.


----------



## ADF (May 5, 2008)

I saw an advertisement to fight in the arena; the poster showed members of every profession, but when I went inside they kicked me out for being a robed Mage.

I'm getting in contact with false advertising agencies and discrimination authorities.

The end.


----------



## Wait Wait (May 5, 2008)

i took out everyone in the arena using an iron sword

also, morrowind was better


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 5, 2008)

Wait Wait said:


> also, morrowind was better



I see what you did there.


Every humanoid kill that  I made I would loot the body and take their pants. lol


----------



## Ishnuvalok (May 5, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> I
> 
> Every humanoid kill that  I made I would loot the body and take their pants. lol



Just think doing that on an MMO...


----------



## Dyluck (May 5, 2008)

Agreed, Morrowind was _much_ better.


----------



## Seratuhl (May 6, 2008)

This is strange... I stole a Redguard's horse once... I drove it FAR, FAR away...and yet he managed to catch up to me within 20 seconds!!! I jumped my horse unto the lake and the Redguard tried to get me...he drowned though, unfortunately...

lol, Bethesda's cliched view on racial bonuses.


----------



## Rilvor (May 6, 2008)

Amusing kill: I popped a goblin with a fireball. It fell over on its back with its hips up over its face. Looks like he's enjoying himself in death.


----------



## Armaetus (May 6, 2008)

I had a dream last night I was still playing Oblivion (which I quit earlier this month). I was like "oh shit, where's Martigen's Monster Mod, Francescos and Deadly Reflex?"


----------



## Khizzy (May 30, 2008)

I have been playing it far too much lately.

I had a sex dream involving a female priest of the Moth.


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

Walking in the wilderness and I suddenly get a message saying: "Countess Something-something is unconscious". I lolled. Also, Morrowind is better, except the combat, and the goddamn Cliff Racers. *twitch*


----------



## Khizzy (May 31, 2008)

I kept running into the Countess of... Chorrol, I think it was, whilst out in the wild.

Oh, and after I cured myself of Vampirism, I picked a fight with Count Hassildor and he promptly infected me again.


----------



## Bokracroc (May 31, 2008)

I thought once you were cured you couldn't catch it again? :S


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 31, 2008)

Bokracroc said:


> I thought once you were cured you couldn't catch it again? :S



Agreed, I smell the lie too. Albeit, you can catch Hemophoratic perophonobial scrotem syndrom again... or that sickness that turns you into a vampire.


----------



## LordWibble (May 31, 2008)

Bowtoid_Obelisk said:


> Agreed, I smell the lie too. Albeit, you can catch Hemophoratic perophonobial scrotem syndrom again... or that sickness that turns you into a vampire.



It's 'Porphyric Hemophilia'.


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (May 31, 2008)

LordWibble said:


> It's 'Porphyric Hemophilia'.



Yeah that one.


----------



## Krugg (May 31, 2008)

Adoring fan + traps in the Aeylid (however you spell that) ruins. 

I saw a few videos of the same thing on youtube.


----------



## yak (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm playing OOO mod (Obscuro's Oblivion Overhaul) on the highest difficulty. Kids, don't try this at home. But if you do, you'll promptly fall in love with Alchemy. And sneak.

You'll be the sneaking barbarian, the crouching juggernaut.


----------



## Armaetus (Jun 2, 2008)

Khizzy said:


> I kept running into the Countess of... Chorrol, I think it was, whilst out in the wild.
> 
> Oh, and after I cured myself of Vampirism, I picked a fight with Count Hassildor and he promptly infected me again.



You mean Countess of Leyawiin..

And if you cured of vampirism, you can still catch P. Hemophilia(sp?) but not turn into one 3 days later.


----------



## Seratuhl (Jun 2, 2008)

I ROFL'ed when I saw the suicide troll XP


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 2, 2008)

*nodnod* Good to know.


----------



## Heath-Orbatos (Jun 2, 2008)

I was walking to an Oblivion Gate when 8 trolls came outta nowhere. i was lvl 10 and all i did was slash at em and they died in the matter of seconds. it helps when your strength is 112. thanks to my vampirism.

i also was fighting about 10 imperial guards in the city and i went outside and they continued to follow me, so i had my waterwalking boots on and i just stood in the middle of the lake and they all drowned and i took their stuff.

and i still remember beating the final guy at lvl 15... boy that was easy. i have full Ebony and a Glass Claymore. strength was almost 200 and i was playing on middle difficulty. good he didnt use fire or i would have died easily!


----------



## Tungen (Jun 2, 2008)

Moku said:


> After exiting the sewers, a mudcrab attacked me and killed me



Jesus Christ, dude, what did you do, set Intelligence and Personality as your main stats and use Alchemy, Mercantile, Security, Acrobatics, Speechcraft, Alteration, and Enchanting as your skills?


----------



## Tungen (Jun 2, 2008)

Heath-Orbatos said:


> and i still remember beating the final guy at lvl 15... boy that was easy. i have full Ebony and a Glass Claymore. strength was almost 200 and i was playing on middle difficulty. good he didnt use fire or i would have died easily!



Oblivion... doesn't have a "final guy" to beat. 

EDIT: Fuck, I had meant to append this to the other post.


----------



## IceDragonVisy (Jun 2, 2008)

Tungen said:


> Oblivion... doesn't have a "final guy" to beat.


I believe Heath was talking about the final guy storyline-wise, Mehrunes Dagon.


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 2, 2008)

Yeah, he was a bitch to beat... I turned up the difficulty, just for the lulz. Luckily I was a Redguard, so woo Adrenaline Rush...


----------



## ADF (Jun 2, 2008)

Main boss was too busy monologuing while I killed him with two spells. (spoiler if haven't completed)


----------



## Xaerun (Jun 3, 2008)

I was a vampire, dying of sun exposure and I ran into a stable. Waited till nightfall. The people that owned the stable locked their door on both sides, and the woman followed me all around the house (despite the fact she couldn't see me due to sneak). I picked the lock, she saw me, she called the guards and I died. All because she locked me inside her house.

Oh, and one time I was doing the dark brotherhood quest where you're in that party, I went into the bedroom to find two sleeping women on parallel single beds. I killed one with a power attack sending her flying onto the sleeping body of the other woman, and then slumping to the floor. Then killed the other woman nice and gentle after jumping on her torso a few times. Looted both of their clothes. The old lady comes in and I kill her too, taking her clothes. Then someone came in as well, saw me standing over three naked bodies and commented "The old lady dead... in her own house. Who could have done this?". Then later some random guard called Neville burst through the door and attacked me. Totally random...


----------



## specopsangheili (Jun 6, 2008)

Getting to well over level 50 and hitting someone with a Daedric Warhammer enchanted with fire....now that is sexy!


----------



## RouShu_wolf (Jun 6, 2008)

I have an interesting Oblivion story that I just experience...so I'm on the Thieves Guild quest line and I'm at the point 



Spoiler



where I have to steal the Countess of Leyawiin's ring. So I'm in the Chapel and chatting with her servant, she is sitting right next to her. I figured, why not just go for a pick pocket right now? I stealth, save the same (just in case), go up behind the Countess and take some gold, a her keys. What happens? Well, she yells "STOP THEIF" I'm thinking, "Well crap that didn't work"...and then proceeds to attack her servant who attacks back, who is then followed by a guard in the chapel and a guard outside. I was certainly not expecting that...I got away with the keys and no extra bounty.


----------



## Khizzy (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha! That's awesome. Unfortunately, you can't pickpocket something that is equipped on someone, i.e. jewellry or weapons.


----------



## Werevixen (Jun 6, 2008)

When I had extra monsters on Hardcore when using Francesco's, and extra monsters with Martigen's Monster Modifcation. I ended up in a dungeon, with nearly 150 or so goblins in the first room, and literally, only one could attack me through the narrow doorway, I killed them all one by one, and when I was done after about 100 saves , 15 potions, and about a whole hour, I had to bash my warhammer at a pile of goblins to make sure I could even get through to continue on with my dungeon crawl.


----------



## GothWolf92 (Jun 13, 2008)

Once, I was running up hill (as you do), a pretty steep hill in fact, when, out of nowhere, one of those rats makes a jump for me from higher up. i kid you not, it flew straight over my head and died when it hit the ground, a while later.

  You all know what that means.... They're training paratroopers!


----------



## Evel Kniegro (Jun 13, 2008)

Did I have fun in Oblivion today?  Neigh!

NSFW http://img376.imageshack.us/my.php?image=neighze2.jpg NSFW





...What?  She was totally giving me the eye.


----------



## RainerFenixhart (Jun 15, 2008)

Using the Oscuros Oblivion Overhaul Mod with Deadly Traps enabled, and killing an entire dungeon of "Guardians Of Oblivion"  at level 5 by luring then into a trap  Think conjourers on crack and Steroids and Meth all at the same time-they can summon a full set of armour and multiple Daedroth plus a Lava Golem-a room of 5 of then can quickly turn into a virtual army.  Thank god for Dispel on target...

And meh...Morrowind was fine.  Atmosphere was good, but that's about all that was good about it.


----------

